# Considering LGD



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm seriously considering a LGD. I've been mulling it over, thinking, researching for quite some time. I have the opportunity to go visit and if I want put a deposit on a 75% Anatolian 25% GP puppy. Parents are guardians and have experience with Myotonic goats, larger stock and turkeys. For my needs the breeder suggested a female, which I like the idea of. They would keep the puppy until 12 weeks for me with a deposit. I asked because since I don't have an older guardian I'd rather it get more on the job training.

My needs: I've been watching for something less GP since it's so hot and wet here. I know they can do okay, but I'd honestly rather be looking at a dirty shorter haired dog than a filthy, nasty, wet Pyrenees.  We have five acres, human children, two pet dogs that are good with all our livestock, 12-18 dairy goats, poultry free ranging, and three horses in the back three acres that I hope someday to have fenced for goats and have a chicken coop back there for more layers to free range.

While there are coyotes in our general area we have never seen or suspected them on our property. We are pretty surrounded by agriculture and homes, not woods/forests. I'd say our most likely predators are stray dogs (no problems so far), and for the chickens or maybe newborn goats: foxes, possums and raccoons. Of coarse there is always the option of human predators.

Any red flags? What questions should I ask? I feel like even though she's not a guardian my Rottie mix would be a good mentor when she's outside because of how she doesn't allow any fighting (kids, roosters, etc) is watchful and protective, and won't harm even the smallest animal. She has chased and cornered a fox and possum when out to pee at night. Of coarse, she's a horrible guardian when she's sleeping on the couch.  She's also getting older.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2016)

@Southern by choice  <--the go to on LGDs  Read some of her threads, she's shared a wealth of info here already!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 30, 2016)

The only potential red flags that I see is that some LGDs will not tolerate even the family dog in their field. Also, some don't like horses, and most take extra work with the chickens. It took two years before my male LGD was chicken safe.

I am sure that @Southern by choice will have more to say and probably some questions to ask.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 30, 2016)

Why does the breeder say a female would be better for your environment?

I agree a shorter coated dog and one bred in your region would be best. 
LOL I so get the couch potato thing!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 30, 2016)

I have Great Pyrenees and live in east Texas where it get HOT! They dig a hole under a tree and stay in the shade. In hot weather, I water their hole.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a toli/pyr mix that looks like a pyr and while I don't live in Texas it does get to be 110° here on a fairly regular basis. I water the pasture for the goats and the dogs just dig nice little indentions in the damp soil in the shade. They seem to do ok.


----------



## maritown (Mar 31, 2016)

x2 on the family dog.  I have seen Pyrs live great with family dogs (Mine is great in the house!) but in their environment they know that it is their job.  That's not guarenteed but just a warning.  
Another warning is that though it's good that the puppy will be socialized with other working dogs to 12 wks his/her training will not be done, again x2 on the above statememt that Pyrs mature around 2 yrs old and need consistent training, especially around chickens, to avoid developing bad habits.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 31, 2016)

To address some things.

Southern, the breeder said in his experience the females are more bonded and protective of the herd, while the males are more protective of their territory as a whole. He has both for the same $$, so I don't see him being biased that way. He was also recommended to me by a trusted Nigerian breeder. She doesn't have LGDs, but I trust her. He has 35 acres and has, I believe, a team of males and at least one female. He said for someone with larger predators or more property one of each (or more!) make a great team.

I realize there are no guarantees with poultry. While she is young I'm perfectly okay with keeping her in an area where poultry don't really hang out (ours free range) and where there aren't baby goats as necessary or not supervised. I have successfully worked with a rescue dog training it to leave poultry alone so while I'm new to LGDs I'm generally pretty good with general dog/behavior issues. I also have some good contacts for training if I end up with something out of my league.

Thanks guys. I feel like getting an LGD is just a big step and responsibility and I want to do it right the first time.

I'm hoping that a young dog would be more accepting of a family dog than an older dog. Our dog doesn't have other dog issues as long as they aren't messing with "her" kids.

I do realize that plenty of people have GPs in Florida and they do just fine. But, if I'm getting a LGD I want one I enjoy looking at out the window and don't cringe when I see how nasty and dirty they are. So, personal preference. Just like goats- if I have to pay for them and see them every day I'd rather get ones I like looking at.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 31, 2016)

Pssssttt.... @southern is a definite, beyond any shadow of a doubt, SHE!  not a he or him...  Oh, and as an aside, I own one of her Pyr/Toli cross offspring. Couldn't have made a better choice.  That's Mel over <---there in my avatar.

Edit to say, I now see that first comma that I missed when doing this post.  <bowing deeply>


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 31, 2016)

My male Marvel just loves a mud hole.
He has him a nice hole dug in the shade and it rained earlier this week and the hole filled up.  He was covered with mud.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 31, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> My male Marvel just loves a mud hole.
> He has him a nice hole dug in the shade and it rained earlier this week and the hole filled up.  He was covered with mud.


Yes, exactly! I figure we get rain almost every day for an hour or two May-September. That's a lotta mud. We got 5 inches this week in 3 days. Maybe it won't bother me so much on a mud colored dog? I can hope, right?


----------



## babsbag (Mar 31, 2016)

@Latestarter I think that @Fullhousefarm was talking to Southern about the breeder (he). Southern had asked why the breeder suggested a female LGD.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 31, 2016)

Ahhhhhh.....  ok, Haven't been getting much sleep lately, compounded with age it hasn't been a good combo


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 31, 2016)

Guardians are generally broken into two groups, patrollers & watchers.  
Patrollers  and watchers are* not gender specific*.
Generally females are the first to the fight, males coming in behind to finish the job. I see far more males that will stay with young kids and are better nurturers than females. Regardless of watcher or patroller.

I never look at gender when evaluating a dog. 
I look at the individual pup and determine temperament, strengths, weaknesses. Of course I also do not let anyone "pick" a dog either.  If I have 2 that are comparable then the person is given a choice. 

Females are more likely to roam than males, contrary to popular belief. Board dogs will roam regardless.

Females are much harder to have with other female dogs.
It is a lot like the "2 women in the kitchen" syndrome.

I do advise 2 dogs well paired - watcher /patroller teams are ideal.
Dogs are pack animals and do best with another dog. Very much like goats - goats are herd animals and really need a buddy. I stress this with LGD's because they are not house pets that can be single because their humans are their pack. LGD's are pack dogs and far too many underdog their farms which taxes the dogs.

BTW- dogs should be noise tested


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 1, 2016)

Southern - I think I know what you mean but I'll still ask - how do you noise test?


----------

